# Starting out...



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

I have been considering a switch to raw for a long time, and now, with the new pup, I would like to get started. I have three dogs - an 11-year-old GSD (he's missing a front tooth - not sure what happened!), a 3 1/2-year-old Puggle, and the 15-week-old GSD pup. The Puggle and the older GSD have TERRIBLE breath - always have had. I would almost swear they have some kind of chronic yeast overgrowth. Also, the GSD has terrible itchies on his back end every fall. He just itches himself raw.

I have some stuff stocked already in anticipation of starting the raw diet when I can be home this weekend for 5 full, uninterrupted days to keep a close eye on their transition. Is it a good idea to transition them all at one time? Are chicken necks okay for all of these guys to start on?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Chicken necks are fine, but quite boney. You will need to add some MM (chicken gizzards, chicken hearts, chicken breast meat, etc - I would stick with just chicken for now) to them or your dog will become constipated. 

I transitioned my two at the same time.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My female Husky had HORRIBLE breath when she was fed kibble. Issue has been totally resolved since switching to raw. 

The only dog that might have an issue with the chicken necks would be the adult GSD. If he is a gulper he would probably swallow them whole. Quarters would be better for him- possibly even the pup. 

My dogs actually mostly made the switch with venison and ALL went cold turkey- no pun intended. Tossed them their first raw meat and never looked back.


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks - I have LOTS of chicken gizzards, hearts, and livers! Are the livers too rich to feed right off the bat?


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

> Quote:The only dog that might have an issue with the chicken necks would be the adult GSD. If he is a gulper he would probably swallow them whole. Quarters would be better for him- possibly even the pup.


I'm pretty worried about the Puggle and the adult GSD, actually. The Puggle is a big-time gulper - he's the one who will inhale his food and then sneak around behind the others and wait to see if he can jump in and grab something! The adult GSD, not so much, but his teeth are probably not in as great of shape as they were when he was a young lad.

When you say leg quarters, does that mean chicken thighs? Or are the quarters a bigger portion?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The quarters are the whole piece of thigh + drumstick. An excellent RMB to use since the meat-to-bone ratio is just about perfect.









Keep cans of plain canned pumpkin around (this has only pumpkin as the sole ingredient) as this does WONDERS for either firming up soft poop or loosening up constipation which can happen as you figure out your bone-meat-offal ratios.


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

Are plain drumsticks okay, too? I found some organic drumsticks on sale last night...

Like many other people starting out with raw, I am *SUPER* nervous about the bones. In fact, I would go so far as to say I'm thoroughly paranoid about the idea of giving them bones, because I actually had a nightmare about it last night.







I think this has something to do with the fact that my oldest daughter had a choking incident (it turned out just fine) when she was 6-months-old, and I've been terrified by the thought of anyone choking ever since. If I so much as hear a baby or a child cough a certain way in a restaurant, I go into immediate fight-or-flight mode...it's awful.

Out of everyone here who feeds raw, has anyone ever had a serious problem due to bones - whether it be choking, perforation, or anything else?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually I remember Dan (DanL?) having a problem with his pug choking. But that's been the only incident I can remember from this board in the past couple years. His pug was a gulper too. He turned out okay, but Dan almost lost him.

It is important to keep an eye or ear or both on them while they eat and be prepared to do the doggy heimlich. 

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/heimlich-for-your-dog/page1.aspx

Feeding larger pieces that they must chew helps. Feeding the food frozen, I do this for 1 or my 2, also greatly helps the gulping. If still in doubt, grind the bones.


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for that info. Actually, my daughter's Puggle doesn't just gulp - he _*inhales*_ his food, so I'm going to be very careful with him. The Heimlich link is very much appreciated...I hope I NEVER have to use it!

The puppy is still missing at least one tooth in front, I think, and some of his molars (are they called molars in canines?) are not completely up yet...they're there, but not all the way.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe give the Puggle a whole chicken carcass (make sure he doesn't eat it all). Perhaps when he is FORCED to chew, he will LEARN to chew. Maybe a huge legless/armless carcass.... frozen! Make him work his jaws off.


----------



## Francine68 (Aug 9, 2005)

Good idea for the Puggle. I haven't started any of them yet. I'm more apprehensive than I thought, at first. The two older dogs are still on Wellness Core (Light), and the pup is eating Orijen.

I wish I wasn't so scared to start this!


----------

